# Wanted pearl white r35 gtr with low miles



## Tazlaw42 (Jan 10, 2020)

Hi looking for a r35 gtr in pearl white, 2009-2012,must be a well looked after example with low miles, anyone know of one or has one for sale drop me a message,thanks


----------

